# Applet rezising



## Bert (23. Aug 2004)

Hallo Experten,
in meinem Applet benutze ich zwei von Canvas abgeleitete Objekt als Slider.
Deren Position berechne ich in der Methode start().
Solange ich das im JBuilder starte, läuft alles wie ich will.
Sobald ich die html-Seite nutze (mit anderen Dimensionen für das Applet)
setzt das Programm die Slider auf eine Minimalposition.
Wo kann ich die Größenänderung abfragen?
Oder gibts eine andere Lösung?
Gruß,
Bert


----------



## foobar (23. Aug 2004)

Das kommt drauf an was du für Layoutmanager benutzt. Poste doch mal etwas Code,  dann kann man dir auch besser helfen.


----------



## Bert (23. Aug 2004)

Ein Codeschnipsel:


```
public class WeFi
    extends Applet
    implements MouseListener,MouseMotionListener {

  //Construct the applet
  public WeFi() {
  }

  BorderLayout borderLayout1 = new BorderLayout();
  Panel subpanel = new Panel();
  BorderLayout borderLayout2 = new BorderLayout();

  Slider SliderVert, SliderHor;
  MyCanvas drawpanel = new MyCanvas();
// Beide von Canvas abgeleitet


  //Initialize the applet
  public void init() {
    try {
      jbInit();
    }
    catch (Exception e) {
      e.printStackTrace();
    }
  }

  //Component initialization
  private void jbInit() throws Exception {

    this.setLayout(borderLayout1);
    subpanel.setLayout(borderLayout2);

    this.add(subpanel, BorderLayout.CENTER);
    subpanel.add(drawpanel, BorderLayout.CENTER);

    SliderVert = new Slider(getImage(getDocumentBase(),"SliderVert.gif"),
                            Slider.VERTICAL, 0, 0, LINETHICKNESS);
    drawpanel.add(SliderVert);
    SliderVert.addMouseListener(this);
    SliderVert.addMouseMotionListener(this);

    SliderHor = new Slider (getImage(getCodeBase(),"SliderHor.gif"),
                            Slider.HORIZONTAL, 0, 0, OFFSET);
    drawpanel.add(SliderHor);
    SliderHor.addMouseListener       (this);
    SliderHor.addMouseMotionListener (this);
}

  //Start the applet
  public void start() {
    drawpanel.setLimits(OFFSET, OFFSET, LINETHICKNESS, SPEED); // Das Panel zeigt er auch richtig an...
    SliderHor.setPos(drawpanel.myx1,drawpanel.myy1);
    SliderVert.setPos(drawpanel.myx2,drawpanel.myy2);
  }
```

*edit: Bitte code-Tags benutzen. becstift*


----------



## Bert (23. Aug 2004)

PS: sobald ich die Slider benutze, springen sie in Ihre Sollposition.
      D.h. die Funktion 
	
	
	
	





```
SliderVert.setPos(x,y)
```
 funktioniert.


----------

